# Help with Vertical Aquariums!



## raygott (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello,

I have just purchased a 20 gal square vertical aquarium 12" x 12" x 71". I need some advice:

1. Selecting topical fish for vertical aquariums. Which are suggested for this type of aquarium? I am thinking of a small mix of top swimming, mid-level swimming and bottom feeders? Any specific suggestions on type and number of fish that fit this aquarium?

2. Selecting live plants. Any suggestions?

3. Equipment that will be sufficiently long enough to place plants, and reach the bottom and sides of the aquarium?

4. Additional set up information, such as treating the water to reduce the risk of disease, etc.?

I've been searching the Internet for this information, but am having a hard time. If you have any suggestions for resources I'd appreciate it. Of course, I will talk with aquarium shops but want to take my time to get the right mix.

Thanks again for your help!

Ray


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:wave:

Before we get to your questions, can you confirm/correct the measurements of this tank? A height of 71" is 6 feet...and at 12" by 12" this will be way more than 20 gallons.

Byron.


----------



## raygott (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Byron,

Thanks for quick reply. I gave wrong height dimensions. That included the large hood. The actual aquarium is 60". It is indeed 20 gals. Do you have a vertical aquarium? Thanks in advance for any help you might have!

Ray in San Francisco


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

according to aqadvisor, thats like a 37.4 gallon tank ^-^


----------



## raygott (Apr 6, 2013)

*# gallons vertical aquarium*

Thanks! The specs are correct, here's a view:

Google Image Result for http://common1.csnimages.com/lf/49/hash/1228/312938/1/AquaTower+20+Gallon+Square+Aquarium.jpg


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

sick looking tank! for live plants have a look at giant vals or anything in the val family. as far as fish recommendations go im not a good one for that


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, I am going to be honest here. I do not think this is a good tank for fish. Reason is that no fish naturally lives in such an environment and I can see many being seriously stressed which means poor health. The fish has no where to go, as they inherently expect to swim forward, not up and down.

The very small surface area means lower gas exchange which in turn means even fewer fish can manage just from the water quality aspect. That link says this is 20g so the water volume is very small too, which only adds to the problem for fish. Very small fish (less than 1 inch) might work, but in this tall a tank you wouldn't even see them.

Byron.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Agreed it is not a good tank for fish.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

yikes just saw the price tag on those


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

It would have served you better to ask for advice before buying something that, although looks like it might a cool setup, will be a PITA to work with. I am certain that the fish in the picture are just dropped in for that purpose. Perhaps you can ask the store if anyone else has one that you could perhaps contact and see how they made out.

Jeff.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

or try to return it?


----------

